# Video going 43 mph



## Argo

Try getting off a green run with a bunch or beginners and slow signs. Going fast is fun but you weren't going THaT fast and your doing it in the wrong place.....


----------



## tonicusa

What resort is that?


----------



## CK93

Nothing like people full of piss n vinegar to bash on your post is there....

Anyway, the resort is Keystone in CO. The run is off of Northpeak. 
Prospector is the trail I believe and I am pretty sure it's a blue run.
It did get pretty steep, but hard to tell on camera. All the surrounding runs are black, I think this one just wasn't quite steep enough to be a black.

Also, I never said I was going "FAST". I just said this it the fastest that I have recorded. It was a good fun run for me though. I am by no means as good as Travis Rice, so my video's won't come close to his either.

Cheers!:tongue4:


----------



## ShredLife

not fast. not steep.


----------



## czoid74

i wish i could go 5mph,,,,no snow yet! at dodge!


----------



## sabatoa

You're braver than I am. My fastest recorded is only 47mph/76kph but I wouldn't ride that fast on a run as narrow as the one you're riding. I like it wide open and empty when I "bomb" a run. 

That looks like a nice long run, can't wait until I get to ride out west.


----------



## snowklinger

I knew just from the still where that was......ugh....those runs are a bunch of human funnels....


----------



## MGD81

Slow zone, icy hardpack, poor technique, narrow run.

Slow the fuck down, moron. 

Take a look at Keystones fatality rate, year on year.


----------



## CK93

wow, according to other people, I wasn't going fast at all.

So which is it? 

This thread is starting to get interesting :yahoo:


----------



## jml22

Bursts of up to 35-45 is fairly average for intermediate riders
You're getting criticized because it's clearly a newbie run where people are riding 5-15 mph IF THAT. When it's icey hard pack conditions and it looks like you can't effectively carve out of the way in a bad spot, you have a perfect storm for crashing into someone.
That's why you're being criticized.


----------



## trapper

Not to go off topic here, but if that is considered icy hardpack in Colorado, then I really need to get to Colorado.


----------



## CK93

Well, I admit I am not the best boarder. But I feel I am pretty descent. I was proud that I was able to get that speed and maintain good control. The whole run it never felt once like I was losing control. However one thing you can't tell from this video is when I exactly hit 43. It wasn't when the trails merged and the people where around. It was the shaded area more near the first half of the run. 

This was the back side of the mountain where there signs saying not for beginners. Plus this was not a crowded day at all. It was not a beginner run. the mountain I was on was over 90% black. Plus there was no ice anywhere on the run. don't know where everyone is saying ice hard pack is at. So I guess I don't understand the issue there.

I admit from watching the video, to me, it doesn't look like I was going that fast. it was from the reading of my gps unit. and it wasn't until I got home and downloaded it, to know at what point I actually hit that speed. I had a good idea cause I knew where I was when I was going at that speed (don't want to say "fast" and start that up again).

It is just real annoying that on almost every post on these forums, it is always people criticizing others like that is the object of these forums. Why not constructive stuff. if you feel I was doing something wrong or my form was off, or whatever--why not help the person and give them pointers instead of bashing them in. That is what I thought these forums where mainly for was to help others and share knowledge.

Look at my original post, I was not saying I'm the best, look at me run over these guys, everyone else sucked. It was just something that I was excited about and wanted to share.

all the negative remarks gets tiring quick. 

sorry, end rant


----------



## jml22

It's the internet, if you post it publicly, expect people who see it differently to express their opinions.
That being said if you want constructive feedback on your riding get a pole, flip the camera upside down and film your transitions
or get someone else to film you, etc....


----------



## CK93

Thanks for your honesty jml22


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid

I personally think it was fine:thumbsup: …respect

and I agree that stuff looks way more chill while on camera, especially a helmet POV...

thanks for sharing seemed like you pointed that nose str8 downhill so by my standards thats charging it. Even the turns you made down the fall line were shallow so you was not scrubbing off speed.

Jes Enjoy "your" ride again & again & again:eusa_clap:

WTF Cali! Where is our share of snow! I recycled allllll spring, summer & fall for karma points with mother nature! and not one single POW day:dunno:


----------



## CK93

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> I personally think it was fine:thumbsup: …respect
> 
> and I agree that stuff looks way more chill while on camera, especially a helmet POV...
> 
> thanks for sharing seemed like you pointed that nose str8 downhill so by my standards thats charging it. Even the turns you made down the fall line were shallow so you was not scrubbing off speed.
> 
> Jes Enjoy "your" ride again & again & again:eusa_clap:
> 
> WTF Cali! Where is our share of snow! I recycled allllll spring, summer & fall for karma points with mother nature! and not one single POW day:dunno:


Thanks. 
I hear ya on where's the snow. I am in Germany now and it hasn't even snowed here yet. Closest resort that has snow is 6 hours away! UGH
So now I am just sitting waiting for snow watching/drooling The Art of Flight.


----------



## jml22

Yeah i more meant that, I personally, like to carve and use as much terrain as possible, it's fun, you're still going fast but you're using more of the mountain.
Being on a steep carve is where i have the most fun


----------



## Mystery2many

Looked good. I only boom when I'm trying to catch someone or proving a point that I can crush all my friends. I'd rather be finding all those sweet spot on the side and getting air and spinning. If you wanna really go fast lean forward a little more and add a little more bend/compression in your stance and don't carve. 

But for real be careful in the "slow down" intersections. That's seriously dangerous for more than just you. 

Keep kicking ass bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## neni

I like to go speeds up to 50 (55 makes me scared) but never on narrow runs where beginnersgather. They can be scared if overtaken too fast. I'm not the opinion that the run onyour vid is narrow, looks like wide and empty enough to charge. 

Two things. Judging by your shadow, you don't ride low in your knees and are rather cruising straight legged and have a straight ahead viewing technique (at 1:26 two pistes join together and you didn't look for one second if someone from the left approaches...). Riding fast can be fun, but it goes hand in hand with responsibilities...

If you want to ride rather "fast", ride low and attentive! If you hit an unexpected bump, you can absorb it. It also will enable you to react faster if someone infront of you makes a sudden change of direction. Comming from behind, you're the one resonsible. Be always prepared to go round.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

video never seems to look as fast or as steep from POV.

im sure it might have felt rad but it looks like a really boring run. when i snowboard i like to enjoy the mountain, ive grown up a surfer/skater so i love doing surf like turns, spraying snow, and poppin tricks off natural kickers. 

each to their own but if you want to go straight and fast why are you on a snowboard?


----------



## purekarma

neni said:


> have a straight ahead viewing technique (at 1:26 two pistes join together and you didn't look for one second if someone from the left approaches...). Riding fast can be fun, but it goes hand in hand with responsibilities...


What Neni said here is my main concern. From my experience with the runs this was filmed on you really need to have more situational awareness in this instance. At 1:26 in the video you are merging with "the last Alamo" run from the left. This run is a steeper, very straight, groomed run that many people bomb down. Then at 1:50 in the video you are merging with "Mozart" from the right. This is the main run that is available for people to use to get to the North Peak from Dercum Mountain which means it is almost always packed with more not so aware riders. I don't see you do one shoulder check in this video at these points. I know my head is on a swivel when I am on the slopes. Not because I am worried about hitting someone, but because I am worried about someone not being aware of who or what is around them and taking me out.

Just something to think about. Other than that and maybe being a bit straight legged, keep making videos, pushing yourself, and having fun!


----------



## slyder

The only thing I can add is something that really pisses me off. Passing so close to down hill ppl. Our resort is very crowded and I often get blown past by guys bombing or on a few warm up laps before they hit the park.

This is fine but if I'm just cruising with my beginner daughter and she or I make an unexpected turn, the results don't usually fair well. As mentioned our hill is much more crowded, but you have a HUGE field of vision and are the one bombing. Don't pass so close, not necessary, not cool.

As to the speed, go for it!! I've never tracked my speed and wonder how fast I have gone. Enjoy, break your personal best of 47mph plz just give down hill riders more room when passing.


----------



## CK93

Thanks for the inputs. I am always looking to better myself, I know I still have way more to improve. 

Didn't realize I was buzzing people. But yeah, I have had people coming within inches of me zooming past. its annoying. I will definitely try to better watch myself on that. 

Anyway, here is one for your viewing pleasure. According to gps, I was doing 37-38 at wipe out. It knocked the wind out of me pretty well.
Fast forward to around 3 minute mark :dizzy:


----------



## snowklinger

I feel like there is a GoPro forum somewhere where all the enthusiasts get together and agree that one of the best ways to get all hobbyist with your new camera is by starting snowboarding and filming EVERYTHING.

Sorry I'm an asshole, but I was before you got here. Few things say comedy gaper on the hill better than someone who can't turn filming themselves or even worse, being filmed by another person who can't ride.

I get the instructional purposes, and that you are the one putting yourself out there, so its dickish and all, ....but you wouldn't have posted if you didnt care what we think.

What I think is that you need to lose the camera. Even watching Travis Rice ride spines in AK from a FPOV is underwhelming, you are never going to capture something anyone wants to see unless you are standing on a booter filming other people with it. Sorry, but for realz! Plus the FPOV is terribad for any coaching purposes, you can't see shit.

I realize OP getting hammered, try to not to take it personally, I have a pet peeve, bone to pick....its not you, its me...ok it is you...running into me....

/rant


----------



## neni

CK93 said:


> Didn't realize I was buzzing people.


My SO loves to ride very fast and had the nasty habit to overtake pretty close (i.a. around 2m). I got angry when seeing that. He defended that he's in total control, there's still enough place, he could always react and would/had never hit someone. Sure, but the others dont know that, and since I always ride behind him, I observed, how ppl reacted when he passed by them, of which he was oblivious.
Kant's principle...


----------



## CK93

snowklinger said:


> I feel like there is a GoPro forum somewhere where all the enthusiasts get together and agree that one of the best ways to get all hobbyist with your new camera is by starting snowboarding and filming EVERYTHING.
> 
> Sorry I'm an asshole, but I was before you got here. Few things say comedy gaper on the hill better than someone who can't turn filming themselves or even worse, being filmed by another person who can't ride.
> 
> I get the instructional purposes, and that you are the one putting yourself out there, so its dickish and all, ....but you wouldn't have posted if you didnt care what we think.
> 
> What I think is that you need to lose the camera. Even watching Travis Rice ride spines in AK from a FPOV is underwhelming, you are never going to capture something anyone wants to see unless you are standing on a booter filming other people with it. Sorry, but for realz! Plus the FPOV is terribad for any coaching purposes, you can't see shit.
> 
> I realize OP getting hammered, try to not to take it personally, I have a pet peeve, bone to pick....
> 
> /rant


No worries, trust me I have a ton more vids that are pretty boring. But yeah, having fun with new camera. I figured I would throw this out for a good laugh.


----------



## CK93

Neni, where is Swiss Alps? I have been to St. Moritz a few times.


----------



## neni

Grew up in a small valley close to Lucerne, been riding all over the small resorts there, now mostly Bernese Oberland and Zermatt. Never been to St. Moritz in winter, only in summer to kitesurf on Silvaplana Lake


----------



## CK93

neni said:


> Grew up in a small valley close to Lucerne, been riding all over the small resorts there, now mostly Hasliberg and Zermatt. Never been to St. Moritz in winter, only in summer to kitesurf on Silvaplana Lake


Small world, I am heading to Lucerne next week to site see.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

way back in 2008 i was travelling though Switzerland on my way to Oktoberfest in Munich. planned to be in the country 2 nights, stayed nearly a week and a half, such an amazing country. makes my top 5 of all time.


----------



## aiidoneus

The thing is about this forum is that there are a few types of people that post:

1) people who are better then you and will let you know that you suck
2) people who think they are better and will let you know that you suck compared to their amazing skills that they magically never catch in a single photo or video 
3) people who want to help you, so they will tell you why you suck and maybe how to suck less
4) trolls ... Anyone's guess what they will post
5) the rare but present positive 'just ride bro, f these other guys'

So if you post anything expect feedback that is mostly negative, with a few hints of constructive criticism. Not saying there isn't something to gain here, but that is generally how it goes


----------



## neni

CK93 said:


> Small world, I am heading to Lucerne next week to site see.


I left the Center Swiss long ago but whenever I visit Lucerne, my heart leaps up when I see "my" mountains, it's still "home"
Bring your board along; Titlis (Engelberg) is a pretty high resort (3000m) with nice scenery, close and easily reachable by direct train from Lucerne (LSE)


----------



## Kevin137

I love charging, it is just so much fun to do know and again, but always on a hill where there are very few others, and always only with people we know...






This was from last season messing around, and it was 90+kmh peeking at 96kmh i believe... Would have to check the GPS to be sure... Haha

But you will see how quite it is, and that run had maybe 3 or 4 others at the start and they where charging as well, and no one lower down, other wise we would not of done it at all...


----------



## t21

Kevin137 said:


> I love charging, it is just so much fun to do know and again, but always on a hill where there are very few others, and always only with people we know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from last season messing around, and it was 90+kmh peeking at 96kmh i believe... Would have to check the GPS to be sure... Haha
> 
> But you will see how quite it is, and that run had maybe 3 or 4 others at the start and they where charging as well, and no one lower down, other wise we would not of done it at all...


That looks like a blast literally,though could be risky but you knew it was pretty quiet so :thumbsup:. To the OP,just be aware of your surroundings when bombing as others have said and have fun.


----------



## Kevin137

t21 said:


> That looks like a blast literally,though could be risky but you knew it was pretty quiet so :thumbsup:. To the OP,just be aware of your surroundings when bombing as others have said and have fun.


We where at the top for sometime before we went, and it is a very very quite run to start with, and no cut ins from off-piste or other runs, so it is a favourite for hammering down, it is primarily used by the slalom club, and apart from that very underused...!!!

You can see just how quite it is, i think part from the others at the top of the hill when we went, we where the only ones there...

Unfortunately, that hill is not yet open this season, but i have itchy feet for blasting down it again... Haha


----------



## Riley212

Not sure what other people's problems are, those seemed like nice wide runs with plenty of space between him and others. He wasn't going super fast either, definitely making turns.


----------



## CK93

Kevin137 said:


> I love charging, it is just so much fun to do know and again, but always on a hill where there are very few others, and always only with people we know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from last season messing around, and it was 90+kmh peeking at 96kmh i believe... Would have to check the GPS to be sure... Haha
> 
> But you will see how quite it is, and that run had maybe 3 or 4 others at the start and they where charging as well, and no one lower down, other wise we would not of done it at all...


What resort was that at? That looked like fun.


----------



## Kevin137

CK93 said:


> What resort was that at? That looked like fun.


Kongsberg in Norway...


----------



## CK93

I am hoping to make it to Norway in the next few years.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Y'all have big open shallow runs, with out rollers, with no traffic. You can tell the steepness by comparing the slope to tree angles. Here an example of what we have to deal with an some of the cattrack...and got to watch out for folks blasting out of the trees.


----------



## CassMT

love the cat walls, we have a run here called 1000 Turns, 15ft walls for half a mile, should be called 1000 FS Hits, yesterday it was kneedeep and 90% untracked, oh fuuuunk


----------



## BFBF

CK93 said:


> Well, I admit I am not the best boarder. But I feel I am pretty descent. I was proud that I was able to get that speed and maintain good control. The whole run it never felt once like I was losing control. However one thing you can't tell from this video is when I exactly hit 43. It wasn't when the trails merged and the people where around. It was the shaded area more near the first half of the run.
> 
> This was the back side of the mountain where there signs saying not for beginners. Plus this was not a crowded day at all. It was not a beginner run. the mountain I was on was over 90% black. Plus there was no ice anywhere on the run. don't know where everyone is saying ice hard pack is at. So I guess I don't understand the issue there.
> 
> I admit from watching the video, to me, it doesn't look like I was going that fast. it was from the reading of my gps unit. and it wasn't until I got home and downloaded it, to know at what point I actually hit that speed. I had a good idea cause I knew where I was when I was going at that speed (don't want to say "fast" and start that up again).
> 
> It is just real annoying that on almost every post on these forums, it is always people criticizing others like that is the object of these forums. Why not constructive stuff. if you feel I was doing something wrong or my form was off, or whatever--why not help the person and give them pointers instead of bashing them in. That is what I thought these forums where mainly for was to help others and share knowledge.
> 
> Look at my original post, I was not saying I'm the best, look at me run over these guys, everyone else sucked. It was just something that I was excited about and wanted to share.
> 
> all the negative remarks gets tiring quick.
> 
> sorry, end rant


I have no negative remarks, but this is EXACTLY why friends don't let friends ride Fleastone..


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

CassMT said:


> love the cat walls, we have a run here called 1000 Turns, 15ft walls for half a mile, should be called 1000 FS Hits, yesterday it was kneedeep and 90% untracked, oh fuuuunk


thats the stuff dreams are made of. the snow gods are smiling down on you bro


----------



## CassMT

no doubt, i'm so thankful, feels like we hit the lottery this year...not saying that to blow my horn, if i could invite all y'all here for a week i would. 

all the xmas tourists left today, actually looks kinda lonely now


----------



## Noreaster

wrathfuldeity said:


> Y'all have big open shallow runs, with out rollers, with no traffic. You can tell the steepness by comparing the slope to tree angles. Here an example of what we have to deal with an some of the cattrack...and got to watch out for folks blasting out of the trees.


That looks like every third trail here on Ice Coast, minus deep snow, plus a few families with toddlers on skis zigzagging it down at 5mph at all times.


----------



## MarshallV82

I typically ride Keystone and Breck. I like Breck better but I hate paying for parking and the extra drive time. 

I typically stay in the trees or the park but I admit, I like to bomb groomers once in a while if they're somewhat empty, mostly Starfire, Go devil and hit a few of those nice lips/rollers on the front side.

Last guy down buys the drinks! You can get going pretty good on those runs, 60-70 mph. I wish we didn't have our skier friend, he wins 70% of the time.


----------



## NZRide

For the O.P, I read all the comments before watching the video and figured it must be pretty bad. But just watched it and blown away at how average this run looks. I don't really think you've done anything wrong here at all, there wasn't many people around, you're not going crazy fast and regarding the merging trails mentioned in earlier replies, well you never cut across to "merge", really only holding your line on the run you've come down, so I say carry on dude!
Its the people (and I have to say its often skiers) that cut straight across the fall line that cause problems for people. 
Saying all that, there were a couple of moments, where you could not see the person go back to their other edge away from you, before you went by, which put up some risk given that they could have stayed on the same edge longer than you were guessing, which would have made for some close calls. I personally would have given them a little more room, allowing for their unpredictable movements. Normally I do that early on, so you can maintain speed and flow.
The situational awareness as mentioned by others is critical, I always check above if actually merging or needing to get across a slope to another lift etc, but I don't think you needed to do so on the run in the video, all looked reasonable to me.


----------



## scotty100

CassMT said:


> no doubt, i'm so thankful, feels like we hit the lottery this year...not saying that to blow my horn, if i could invite all y'all here for a week i would.
> 
> all the xmas tourists left today, actually looks kinda lonely now


Nice. This was Tahoe today. And last week. And the week before that, and the week before that, and the week before that and the week before...etc etc


----------

